# Some of what I used to make



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Ohmygosh, adorable! Are they made of felt?

I am getting into felt myself. I'm currently working on making a handbag for a little girl with a lipstick, compact, wallet, phone, the works 

I'd love to see more of your work!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness! That is honestly amazing, and so so cute! You could sell your work, I know you don't make them any more but honestly that is amazing!


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Marlea Warlea said:


> Oh my goodness! That is honestly amazing, and so so cute! You could sell your work, I know you don't make them any more but honestly that is amazing!


I really can't sell them, at least I can't find any stores in my area that have the slightest interest in them.

When I first moved here, I took some of them to a crafter's mall (now gone) and they sold one or two. I visited the store later to see where they placed them. They were stuck in dark corners or close to the floor where customers wouldn't likely see them. The owner apparently didn't like them or was embarassed to have them in her store, but didn't want to tell me that- so that was how she handled it.

Then I tried to get a local tack shop (also gone now) to accept them. No dice. Totally not even interested. Nobody around here wants them.

I have my reasons for not selling online (read some seller horror stories about etsy, for example) so I won't go that route either. And then, as mentioned before, my BIL hates them and there was a major issue about that when I had to live with him and my sister a few years back.

So, yeah. No real incentive to keep making them.

I'll try to find some of the other better horses and get pics up of them too. It may take a little while though, as I would have to hunt for them.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, this forum could be a great way for you to sell them. you can do commissions, of individual horses. I would like to know a bit more about how you make them, the materials, and most of all, the size. it's hard to tell without something in the photos for reference.

they are adorable!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I really dig the llama! Tiny's idea of doing commissions is a great suggestion. I'd definitely be interested in buying one (who wouldn't want a tiny, portable version of their horse?) and I'm sure others would as well.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually, I like them quite a bit. You have real talent. That donkey is adorable!


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

I'm about to head off to work, but maybe when I get home, or in the next couple of days, I'll get more pics up.

Honestly though, with working full time (and usually being quite tired from it) I don't know where I'd find the time or energy to work on these as commissions. Nice idea, though- just can't see it becoming a reality at this time.

Edit: Oh, as for size, they're about 4 inches high.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

GlassPlatypus said:


> I'm about to head off to work, but maybe when I get home, or in the next couple of days, I'll get more pics up.
> 
> Honestly though, with working full time (and usually being quite tired from it) I don't know where I'd find the time or energy to work on these as commissions. Nice idea, though- just can't see it becoming a reality at this time.
> 
> Edit: Oh, as for size, they're about 4 inches high.


Well, the good thing about it is that you can do them at your own pace, and take on orders as you choose. :wink:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That donkey is totally gorgeous!


----------



## Nightside (Nov 11, 2012)

I love that gemsbok!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm also in love with the donkey! And also I would definitely buy something like that for my nieces to play with  Something that is soft and is much less breakable than model horses. No idea how big they are, but if they're something about the same size as the medium or larger model horses I would love to be able to play 'ponies' with my favorite two year old


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I think the donkey is adorable, too. I think these would make lovely birthday presents or Christmas gifts. You are talented-you need to believe in yourself!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I can't like from mobile.

These are AMAZING!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

would love to make some myself


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

those are AWESOME and anybody who told you otherwise is a twit with a dull noggin and no creativity. The donkey is amazing  How do you do paint horses?


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

I think they are really cute! I make personalized glassware. I own dobermans and I'm part of a doberman forum. I made some just for me and everyone love them. Plus I posted pics on my FB page. I have gotten a lot of business (that I wasn't even looking for) because of it. I just do it on the side for fun. But because people liked them and wanted them so much I set up a paypal account just for my glassware. I was doing it for fun...and if my would sell I know these CUTE CUTE CUTE little guys would sell! Maybe you could consider doing a doberman for me!! ; )


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

Do what I did and create an album on FB (made public) and let people see your work that way...but be prepared for people to want them!!

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.4547748488865.321044.1145881329&type=3


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Okay, I got some more pics:

Pony








Another pony 








Thoroughbred 








Again 








Old Dobbin 








Gypsy/Clydesdale/Shire cross 








Again 








Other side


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

And I forgot about this one, until I ran across it while looking for the others. It's a necklace I made with donkeys I sculpted from Fimo clay.

































(Oh, and the little horses/animals are NOT child-safe- they are not toys. They're only for decoration.)


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I would definitely love to buy a mini version of my horse!
You should really think about taking orders, I'm sure you'd make a profit.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Those are so stinking cute and I agree that you could totally do these on a custom/commission basis and get a lot of business, but I completely understand about the pressure that comes with doing commissioned work. I also have a full time job and if I have a lot of orders all at once, I tend to stress about getting everything finished in a timely manner. Sometimes even when I only have one order, life gets in the way. It's definately a balancing act.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

These are fantastic! You could definitely sell these if you ever start making them again; I'm sure people would pay you to make some of their horses, me included if I had the cash, haha.


----------



## NeighAngel (Feb 14, 2013)

Do you do dogs? If you do think of doing them again...I'd love to have you make a few for me.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you do custom pendants?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

